# Hi - I am new to the forum



## llewellyn1234 (May 16, 2019)

I have a 2007 TT 3.2 Roadster.

How do I participate, donate (see it is mentioned, but can not find banking details)?
Feel fairly lonely here on the site.
(not depressed yet ;-) ) 

Regrads


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you don't have to donate you can just post in all section apart from the for sale (all. The stuff in there is based in the UK so not much good to you) section once you get enough posts you will be granted access to the for sale section


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Llewellyn, Welcome to the TTF.
For access to Market Place & PM access info, click the link.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Hi

Im new today


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Hi Im new today


Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Where are most of you. Theres loads of tts round but not everyone is friendly. I flash my lights but not many do it back.

How is everyone


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

How do i reply to people that respond???


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> How do i reply to people that respond???


Hi, Just click on "Post Reply"/"Quote" & if you also want info for full access to Market Place & PMs click link. 
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Thankyou Hoggy x

What tt you got?


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

Hi and welcome fellow newbie! I'm in the North East.... you?

I do the same, I followed another TT up the A1 for miles the other night just to look at the detailing....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I am also in the north east


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Thankyou Hoggy x
> What tt you got?


Hi, 2001 Amulet *RED* 225 had her from new.
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Mine is black with pink graphics on her and private plate. She gets a lot of looks. Ive just done 100000 took pix when it changed bless her.

Anyone round this area? Or any pix of cars


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

I see your in wales Hoggy

Your not that far lol


----------



## edgejedi (Apr 26, 2019)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I am also in the north east


Cool, catch up one day for sure! So am I actually looking out for a Yellow TT??!!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> I see your in wales Hoggy
> Your not that far lol


Hi LynnerzTT, Yes West Wales 100s of miles from where it all happens, but any journey in the TT is too short. :lol: 
Put some pics of your TT in the MK1 section. Waiting to see those Pink Graphics.  
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Ok will try and post some

Wales roads are good. I was devils bridge other weekend


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Here is my tt


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Here is my tt


Hi, Can't miss that one.  What's your location?
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Pretty isnt she lol So many tts round here

Not all are friendly haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Pretty isnt she lol So many tts round here
> 
> Not all are friendly haha


Hi, Very rarely see a MK1 around Pembroke area. I have to open my garage door to see a really nice MK1 :lol: 
I see you have a TTOC badge on your TT are you a member, or was it from the last owner?
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

edgejedi said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I am also in the north east
> ...


Yes yellow TT roadster or an avus qS but most of the time I'm in a white mk6 Golf R lol


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Im a member this is my second mk1 tt. Been a member over 2years

Im sure your tt is lovely lol but stealth is super sexy. Thats her name. Send me pic of your tt.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Im a member this is my second mk1 tt. Been a member over 2years
> 
> Im sure your tt is lovely lol but stealth is super sexy. Thats her name. Send me pic of your tt.


Hi, PM'd you a couple of pics
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Wow


Hi, Thankyou, a pampered TT & not my everyday car.
Hoggy.


----------



## steeltown (May 19, 2019)

Hi everyone, I just purchased my first Audi TT. The car had a few issues, like window regulator and high beam not working. I was able to repair both problems for $30.00 Dollars. I got lucky on this repair, If my repair has not been posted..... I will post my findings and hopefully help some one else. cheers!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

steeltown said:


> Hi everyone, I just purchased my first Audi TT. The car had a few issues, like window regulator and high beam not working. I was able to repair both problems for $30.00 Dollars. I got lucky on this repair, If my repair has not been posted..... I will post my findings and hopefully help some one else. cheers!


Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi steeltown, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Welcome!  As a Roadster owner, you might find this post of interest - It's specific to the Mk2, but some may apply to the Mk1 too -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1813258


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Help needed

Broken down in tt fuel issue i think possibly fuel pump

Lynnerz


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

LynnerzTT said:


> Help needed
> 
> Broken down in tt fuel issue i think possibly fuel pump
> 
> Lynnerz


Hi, Re-Post in the MK1 section. You should get more replies.
Is there plenty of fuel in car, not unusual for fuel gauge to be incorrect.
Less than half a tank can also prevent a supply of fuel if there is a pump problem.
Hoggy.


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Done all the tests seems to be fuel pump sticking. Hit it with hammer it worked like it said it would.

How much is that?
Lynnerz


----------



## LynnerzTT (May 17, 2019)

Thanks hoggy

Im heartbroken x

Lynnerz


----------

